# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Posvajanje iz Rusije

## *Ana

Pozdrav svima,

prvo da vam kažem da sam iz Slovenije, pa pošto vidim da ima puno zainteresiranih za posvajanje djece, ovim putem ču i ja napisati kako smo mi posvojili djecu iz Rusije.

Počeli smo skupljati papire kojih ima 28 različitih. Kada smo skupili papire sve smo verificirali i onda još međunarodno apostilirali. Nakon toga smo prevjeli na Ruski, verificirali još na Ruskoj ambasadi i slali u Moskvu. 

Nakon čekanja od prilike 6 meseci pošli smo prvi put u Moskvu, videli našu devojčicu koja je tada imala ne 11 meseci, drugi put smo putovali na sud, a treči put smo je poveli sa sobom u Sloveniju. 
Mi nismo koristili nikakve agencije, nego smo u Moskvi imali odvjetnika koji nam je uređivao sve stvari. 

Postupak je prilično skup, ali je nakon toga kada dođeš sa djetetom kod kuče sve zaboravljeno. 

Pozdrav svima!
Ana

----------


## Rebbeca

Koliko je trajalo od kada ste prvi puta vidjeli svoju curicu pa dok nije išla s vama doma?
Koliko je to sve skupa koštalo, ako ne želiš ovako javno, molim te, pošalji mi pp....
Hvala!

----------


## *Ana

Nemam ništa skrivati, od tada kad sam jo prvi put vidjela pa do trena da je išla s nama trajalo je tačno 2 meseca. Sve skupa (dokumenti, prevodi, 3x put, odvjetnik...) došlo nas je 22.000 Eura.

----------


## ina33

Ana, čestitam, i baš mi je drago što se počinju sve više ostvarivati i međunarodna posvojenja.

----------


## Zdenka2

Čestitam na kćeri Ana i potpisujem inu33.

----------


## *Ana

Hvala!

----------


## UmaBg

Potpisujem Inu i Zdenku.
Hvala ti što si priču podelila sa nama. Neka devojčica bude zdrava, srećna i vesela :Love: .
A i vi sa njom.
Želim vam sve najbolje  :Heart:  .

----------


## rosmari36

Ana ! Htjela sam ti poslati privatnu poruku ali ne ide !??! Možda si isključila nešto ?!

----------


## UmaBg

Mislim da Ana nema dovoljan broj postova da bi mogla da piše PP, a sad koliko joj treba reći će neko od osoblja.
Ana, ne znaš koliko nam je dragoceno to što si priču podelila sa nama i vidiš ima naš mnogo zainteresovanih za detalje.
Predlažem, da ako ti nije teško i imaš vremena napišeš malo detaljnije o postupku, npr. pitanja koja su se meni nametnula su godine usvojioca u Rusiji, prem da imam 44, a kod nas ( Srbija ) roditelj može biti od deteta stariji 45 godina. Još nešto da te ne zatrpavam, da li se gleda imovinsko stanje, veličina stana, nekretnine u posedu i sl. ? 
Ima još pitanja, ali evo za početak, nadam se da ćeš ostati uz nas i podeliti detalje svoje lepe priče.
 :Heart:

----------


## *Ana

Da imate u pravo, nemam još dostupa do pp, nadam se da če i to brzo biti, neznam koliko postova moram imati da i to uključe. 
Evo da kažem kako je tamo, ja sam prilično mlada imam 36 g. i imamo osvojeno več drugo djete. Prvo smo usvojili prije 5 godina u Slo. 

Mislim da neme prekreke za vaše godine, jer sam dala sve papire oko osvojenja iz rusije jednom paru koji imaju žena 43 a muž kroz 50 god. Gleda se i imovinsko stanje, ali netreba da si vlastnik, ako nisi daje se papir o najemu stana ( neznam dali sam pravo napisala) . Netreba ni neznam kakva valičina, bitno jim je da dete ima svoju sobu. Za Ruse je 70 m2 mali stan, a za nas veliki, jer nemaju osječaja za veličinu. 
U Rusiji može osvjit i samohrana majka.

Ako imate pitanja vi samo slobodno pitajte .

Pozdrav
Eva

----------


## *Ana

Evo zamolila sam admina, možda če mi uklopiti PP . pozdrav

----------


## *Ana

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  uključeno

----------


## UmaBg

> Ako imate pitanja vi samo slobodno pitajte .
> Pozdrav
> Eva


Hvala, što se mene tiče pašće mi sigurno nešto na pamet, ali da te ne opterećujem za danas. 



> uključeno


Vidiš kako nam je administracija brza i efikasna  :Klap: 
Pozdrav i poljubac za klince  :Heart:

----------


## jasmina rose

Pozdrav ana, vrlo sam zainteresirana za posvajanje u rusiji, mi smi iz Splita i tek smo se odlučili na usvajanje ali s obzirom na sve ove komplikacije koje sam pročital u vezi usvajnja u hrvatskoj ovo mi se čini najbolja solucija. Da li bi mi mogla malo detaljnije opisati postupak i kome se javiti?

----------


## DiamonD

Pozdrav svima!Samo sam 1.5 godine zivem u RH tako treba mi jos puno toga nauciti-oprostite na pogreskama! :Saint: Oduvek sam sanjam o posvajanji malog angela a imam i svog sina.Proucila sam o posvojenju u RH sto je skoro nemoguce :Evil or Very Mad: I *posvajanje iz Rusije ili Ukrajine* ce biti jedina sansa!
*Nije to nista strasno ili komplicirano*-vjerujte mi!Sve sto ima na internetu a i zakone sam pronasla i proucila za godinu dana.Vec 2 dana radim na prijevodu clanka iz ruskog oficialnog web-sita za posvajanje.Sutra cu napisati sve vrlo detalno,imam i adresi i broie telefona i primerke razlicitih vrijednih papira.Imam i prijateljicu iz Moskave koja je advokat i puno toga mne objasnila,
Sad sam udana u RH i posvojiti cemo kako stranci u Rusije ili Ukrajine, 
Ako moje znanje komu  moze pomoci u vezi toga-biti cu sretna!

----------


## DiamonD

*Postupak za posvajanje djece iz Ruske Federacije(za stranih državljana, osobe bez državljanstva)*
Zakonodavstvo Ruske Federacije predviđa usvajanje djece - građane Ruske Federacije od strane stranih državljana.

Posvojitelem moze biti osoba *od 18 godina, ali razlika izmedu djeteta i posvojitelja ne moze biti manja od 16 i veca od 45 godina.*Strani drzavljane mogu posvojiti djete koje u Federalnoj banci podataka *vise od 6 mjeseci i nije bilo posvojeno gradanama Rusije*.

građani koji žele usvajati djecu  imaju pravo da traže informacije o djeci bez roditeljskoj skrbi ,kod bilo koje regionalne (u jednom regionu Rusije)
 ili federalne operatora državnog(u cjeloj drzave) banka podataka o djeci bez roditeljskoj skrbi.
Ako niste spremni traziti djete u cjeloj drzave-u izjavu napisite u koje gradovi i regione Rusije spremni ste ici 

Strani državljani predstavljaju kod operatera dokument kojim se potvrđuje svoj identitet i 


1.izjavu o njihovoj želje usvojiti dijete i tražeći da ih upoznaju sa podatkama o djeci iz drzavnoj ili regionalnoi banke, 
u skladu sa njihovim željama.(Imam primjerak izjave-tamo se pise svoji podatci i koga zelis posvojiti-boju oci,kose,stanje zdravlja,dobu,spol,sto 
ako ima brata ili seku kojih u skladu s zakonom mozete povojiti samo zajedno)i u koje gradove i regione Rusii mozes doci po dijete)
2.popunjene upitnike (osobni podatki,ime,prezime,koliko ste u braku,gdje zivete..)
3.obavezu na propisan način da cete se registrirati posvojeno dijete u konzulatu  Ruske Federacije 
Ruska Ambasada 
Hrvatska, 10000 Zagreb, Bosanska ulica, 44 
tel.: (385 1) 3755-038, 3755-039 
fax: (385 1) 3755-040 
E-mail: veleposlanstvo-ruske-federacije@zg.htnet.hr

4.obvezu pružiti priliku da predstavnik CZSS-sa u RH istražuje uvjete života i odgoja posvojenog djeteta;
5.kopija  osobnoe iskaznice ili putovnice
6.-Misljenje o podobnosti za posvojenje CZSS u RH i 
-istrazivanje o uvjetima zivota od CZSS u RH(treba napisati sve- osobni podatke,koko ste u braku,sto radite,koko djece imate,imaju li one svoju sobu,
tko jos zive s vama ,kako je stanje zgrade gdje imate stan,kakvo je stanje stana,tko je vlasnik, koliko m.kv. imate,koliko spavacih soba, imate li mjesto
 za djeciji krevetic,mjesto za ucenje i igranje, kakva je psiholoska situacija u obitelji, kako odgajate vlastitu djecu,jeli stan ureden,cist bas sve).
I nekoliko slika vasoj obitelji 
7.obveza CZSS  u RH koje obavlja nadzor nad uvjetima života i odgoja usvojenog dijeteta i izvješće o životnim uvjetima i odgoj djeteta 
u obitelji usvojitelja
U prvoj godini nakon usvajanja pregled životnih uvjeta i odgoj djeteta je nakon pet mjeseci od dana stupanja na snagu odluke suda o 
posvojenju, izvješće će se podnijeti najkasnije u roku od 7-og mjeseca od dana stupanja na snagu sudske odluke o usvajanju.

Drugi pregled je nakon 11 mjeseci,izvješće će se podnijeti najkasnije u roku od 13 mjeseca.

Treće istraživanje  je nakon 23 mjeseci, izvješće će biti podneseno najkasnije do kraja 25-og mjeseca.

Četvrti pregled  je nakon 35 mjeseci ,izvješće će biti podneseno najkasnije do kraja 37-og mjeseca

Po isteku tri godine od dana stupanja na snagu odluke suda izvjestaji ce se ponositi svake tri godine. 
Izvješća se dostavljaju na državnom jeziku strane zemlje.Poslana izvješća trebaju biti legalizirana 
i također preveden na ruski.prevoditeljev pecat mora biti ovjeren od strane konzula Ruske Federacije u državi prebivališta.
8.obveza CZSS u RH za provjeru registracije s Konzulat Ruske Federacije posvojenog dijeteta;
9.kopija dozvole (ili neki drugi dokument) CZSS u RH,koji potvrđuje autoritet nadležnog tijela za pripremu dokumenata 6,7,8.

Dokumente 1-4 prihvaćen za razmatranje u roku od jedne godine od dana njihove kompilacije, dokumente 6-9 - u roku od jedne godine od dana izdavanja.

Ako zakonodavstvu strane zemlje predviđa za još jedno razdoblje važenja dokumente 6-9 onda oni  se vidi
 u roku određenom zakonom države.

Svi predani dokumenti moraju biti legalizirana, prevedeni na ruski, prevoditeljev pecat  mora biti ovjeren od strane 
konzularnog ili diplomatskog predstavnika Ruske Federacije u državi u kojoj živi strani državljanin, ili notara na teritoriji Ruske Federacije.
To znaci-na svakoj dokument stavimo Apostilu,nakon togo prevodim u sudskog tumaca -(imam popis ih svih u Zagrebu),i napokon popis 
tumaca ovjerava Konzul u ruskoj ambasade.

Kad su svi papire   sredeni-saljemo ih postom ili DHL,UPS federalnomu ili regionalnomu operateru.Mozete i sami poci ali zasto bi uzalud trositi
vrijeme i novac?U roku od 10! dana-od datuma primanja one bi vama trebali pismeno! reci da-i naznaciti datum kad mogli bi doci i pregledati ankete 
i slike dijece koja odgovara vasim zeljama ili ne!i razlog ,koji moze biti neka pogreska u papirima.

Ako ste dobili zeleno svijetlo-tad treba osobno ici.Kad ste odabrali dijete koje zelite osobno upoznati operator daje vam papir koj omoguca vama 
posjetiti dijete i informirati ce u 3 dana CZSS u mjestu boravista djeteta.

Strani državljanin dužan je osobno posjetite dijete u roku od 10 dana i  obavijestiti u pisanom obliku 
 operatera o ishodu posjeta dijete i njegovu odluku o njegovom usvajanju. U ovom slučaju, budući posvojitelji (oba ruski i stranih) može:


-dobiti osobnu informacije o djetetu i informacije o njegovim krvnoj rodbini, kako bi se utvrdilo da li je usvojio "kvalificirani" siroče;
-ići u bolnicu za provođenje nezavisnog liječničkog pregleda djeteta.(imam popis bolnica koje to rade.To trebate napraviti prije sto odgovorite 
da za posvojenje.Tako da cete znati sve detalje o zdravstvenom stanju djeteta)

Potencijalni posvojitelj mora:

-upoznati s djetetom osobno i uspostaviti kontakt s njim;
-prouciti dokumenate usvojenika;
-potvrditi pismeno sto je upoznao zdravstveno stanje djeteta.
Ako iz nekog razloga niste gotovi posvojiti to djete,nakon pismenog odbijanja moci cete se upoznati s drugim.


O posvajanju odluci sud.U koj ce vama treba predstaviti

1.Izjava o usvajanju (imam primjerak)
2.kopija rodnog lista usvojitelj - ako dijete usvaja osoba koja nije u braku;
3.kopiju vjenčanog lista posvojitelja  - kada je dijete usvojile osobe, koje u braku.suglasnost drugog bračnog druga za posvojenje
Ali Lakse i brze cete to proci zajedno,ili dokument kojim se potvrđuje da su bračni drugovi prestali obiteljske odnose,
a ne žive zajedno više od godinu dana;
4.nalaz o zdravstvenom stanju posvojitelja.(Imam odredni zakonom primjerak)koja valja 3 mjeseca

 Popis bolesti pod kojima osoba ne može usvojiti dijete


Tuberkuloza (aktivni i kronični) svih oblika zadržavanja;
bolesti unutarnjih organa, živčanog sustava, mišićno-koštanog sustava u fazi dekompenzacije;
Ovisnost o drogama, , alkoholizam;
zaraznih bolesti, prije povlačenja iz ambulanta;
duševne bolesti u kojima pacijenti priznaju se u propisani način nesposobni
sve bolesti i ozljeda koji dovodi do invaliditeta, I, II grupa, 

Stoga, medicinski izvještaj o zdravlju posvojitelja mora sadržavati podatke o nedostatku ovih bolesti.

5.potvrda od poslodavca o položaju i plaće za zadnjih 12 mjeseci  jedan po jedan,ili kopiju prihoda, izjava ili drugi dokument iz banke 
6.dokument kojim se potvrđuje pravo korištenja stambenih prostorija ili vlasništvu prostora;(ako imate suvlasnika-treba njegovo pismeno suglasnost za posvojenje)
7.dokumenat o registraciji građanina kao kandidata za usvojitelja(koje cete dobiti od federalnog ili regionalnog operatora);
8.Misljenje o podobnosti za posvojanje od CZSS,papir o  uvjetima života  posvojitelja od CZSS
9.PApir sto djetetu je odobrena ulazna viza i trajnij borovak u RH.Nisam siagurna-jeli to u PU ili u konzulatu?
Svi dokumenti podnose sudu u 2 primjerka.

Dokumentacije koja se dostavlja sudu treba biti legalizirana, prevedena na ruski, prevoditelj pecat mora 
biti ovjeren konzulom Ruske Federacije.

Često u praksi budućih posvojitelja,postavlja pitanje koliko puta  strani državljanin koji se želi usvojiti dijete mora dolaziti u Rusiju?
 Međutim, kao u pravilu, stranci dolaze u Rusiju dvaput. U prvi posjet su odaberu i upoznaju se s djetetom, podnose 
dokumente sudu. Drugi put, budući posvojitelji ide direktno na sud. To je zbog toga da,sto izmedu toga moze proci 2 mjeseca.  
Pravilno legalizirane dokumenti, prikupljene sve potrebne dokaze u velikoj mjeri ce smanjiti vrijeme za razmatranje 
predmeta na sudu.(Moze proci i manje vremena-tako da ne bi trebali ici davput a samo cekati i provesti tamo oko mjesac dana ili manje-sve to vrijeme mozete videti svog angela svaki dan!)

Postupak usvajanja razmatra se na zatvorenoj sudskoj sjednici s obaveznim sudjelovanje, osim posvojitelja , predstavnika CZSS
 tužitelja, dijeteta koje  navršilo četrnaest godina.

Sud ce zahtjev posvojitelja za djeteta  odbiti ili odobriti. Na sastanku je sud utvrdi svi podaci o posvojitelju i djetetu, potrebnim za državne registracije usvajanja u registar građanskog statusa.

 sud  na zahtjev posvojitelja moze naznaciti odluku da ce se resenje suda izvrsiti odmah.(u isti dan mozete uzeti dijete iz doma) inace-u roku od 10 dana .

Članak 134 Obiteljskog zakona ovlašćuje usvojitelja, na njegov zahtjev za dodjelu djetetu njegovo prezime i  odabrano ime, prezime
 djete određuje ako usvojitelj je čovjek, ali kada je dijete usvojila žena - u ime osobe koje ona navede  kao otaca
 posvojenog dijeteta. Ako imena supružnika, posvojitelja su različiti, na temelju sporazuma bračnih drugova posvojitelja posvojeno dijete 
dobiva prezime jednog od njih.

Promijenite ime i prezime usvojenika koj je navršio deset godina, može se samo uz njegov pristanak.

 Zakona  daje mogućnost da se promijeni datum i mjesto rođenja usvojenika. Promjena datum rođenja može se osigurati povjerljivost u usvajanju djeteta u dobi do jedne godine. Datum rođenja može 
se mijenjati po ne više od tri mjeseca, koji je usvojen roku od 3 mjeseca može se registrirati prije ili naprotiv, kasnije u roku 
od njezina stvarna rođenja.

Posvojitelja dobivaju potvrdu o usvajanju - u matičnim uredima, putovnicu za posvojeno dijete - na odgovarajući odjel za izdavanje viza i registraciju ATS, i napokon dobiti imigracijske dokumente za dijete - u veleposlanstvu svoje zemlje.

Dijete koje je državljanin Ruske Federacije će zadržati državljanstvo Ruske Federacije do navrsenih 18 godina.

Ako posvojitelj ili jedan od posvojitelja imaju drugo državljanstvo, onda njihov zahtjev državljanstvo Ruske Federacije usvojenom
djetetu moze biti  prekinuto, pod uvjetom da mu se dodijeliti drugo državljanstvo. 

Registracija posvojene djece u Rusiji mora biti izvršena u 3 mjeseca od datuma njihovog stupanja u državi prebivališta usvojitelja.
 Mogući registracije na izlazu iz Ruske Federacije u Odjelu za konzularne usluge, Ministarstvo vanjskih poslova Ruske Federacije.

Za registraciju usvojeno dijete mora podnijeti sljedeće dokumente:

zahtjev za registraciju sa fotografijom djeteta;
odluka suda o posvojenju ;
osobne isprave posvojitelja i djeteta.
U slučaju  promjenu prebivališta  posvojitelji su dužni obavijestiti konzularni ured o tome i da se registrirati na svoje novo mjesto stanovanja.



Od sebe!Ako nemate jos djece-posvojite brata i seku ili 2 brata.Vjerujte mi,za paru godina cete htjeti imati jos jedno dijete
da ne idete sve ispocetka!

----------


## Bliss

DinamonD, puno, puno, puno vam hvala! 
Ima nas zainteresiranih, samo šaljite što god saznate!
 :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

odlično!!!! puno puno puno hvala!!!  :Klap:

----------


## m&h

Vrtim se već par dana oko ove teme, ne znam kako bih sve što sam do sada pročitala formulisala ukratko.. U startu me je do teme usvojenja dovelo traganje za sličnostima i razlikama u hraniteljstvu (udomiteljstvu) kod nas i u drugim zemljama. Bili su mi zanimljivi ruski sajtovi i forumi zbog obilja informacija (uz pomoć Google prevodioca), kako sam otvarala koji novi sajt (federalni, regiona ili dečijeg doma) tako sam ostajala šokirana brojnošću dece na njima i njihovim sudbinama. Neznanje jezika me je omelo, ali trudila sam se da što tačnije sebi prevedem i razumem, vraćala se bezbroj puta na isti tekst...  Hvala DiamonD na prevodu zakonskih odredbi - to me je baš namučilo, mada vidim da nije napomenula da se za svako dete koje želite usvojiti papiri podnose posebno i da za sud (mislim, proveriću) idu u 2 primerka.
Ja se raspričah, a ono što sam želela da vam kaže, u stvari, je da je dosta dece koja su na tim sajtovima, rođena od HIV pozitivnih majki, često kombinovano, obolelih i od hepatita C, tako da - ukoliko razmišljate na tu temu budete spremni da će vam najpre "nuditi" tu decu, tj. kao i kod nas (i vas) za međunarodno usvajanje najpre se forsiraju deca koja verovatno neće biti usvojena u RF. Ako hoćete mogu vam ostaviti i neke linkove, za početak ovo je možda zanimljivo za usvojitelje (i hranitelje) generalno - kako tumačiti medicinski karton deteta..

http://deti.radiorus.ru/content.html?id=5081&cid=505

----------


## DiamonD

Dobar dan svima.
Znate li sto je najbolje u Rusii?Vam ce nuditi samo tu djecu,koju vi mozete posvojiti.Pisala sam,sto u zahtjevu za posvajanje treba napisati,koje zdravstveno stanje djeteta zelili bi.Ako napisite,sto necete djete s HIV-nitko nece vama ni pokazivati informaciju za nih.
A ima i puno zdrave djece.
http://mama.prm.ru/?spg=list - to je web-site Pemskog regiona Rusii,gde sam pronasla,sto one rado primaju stranih posvojitele.

----------


## m&h

*DiamondD*, nemoj se ljutiti, nisam mislila ništa loše reći - ali bavim se ovom temom već duže vreme i dosta toga sam iščitala. Činjenica jeste da ima puno dece koja traže mamu i tatu -  i da sva ona zaslužuju život van DD. Meni je pažnju privukao projekat "Videopasaport", mislim da je jako ozbiljno odrađen, makar njime nije obuhvaćen ni mali deo sve dečice..

http://www.videopasport.ru/videopassport/

----------


## Aradija

Hvala vam na svim tim informacijama  :Smile:  

Ja jos nisam dobila podobnost ni u Srbiji, prvo mi otezu sa postupkom... :/ Ali zavrsice se valjda to u nekom doglednom vremenu... Onda cu sacekati neko vreme da vidim hocu li uspeti ovde. Tek ako ne uspem onda cu da pocnem da razmisljam o alternativnim resenjima, najverovatnije o Crnoj Gori i Rusiji. 

Ali me ovaj topic odmah ispuni optimizmom, lepo je znati da i ako ne uspem u ovim planovima sad, ima drugih puteva za dobijanje deteta  :Smile:

----------


## DiamonD

Svima puno srece!Mi cemo pocati s posvojenjem ovoj ili pocetkom sleducej godine.Pisati cu o svakom koraku koj cemo napraviti.
Htela sam i dobaviti za vas primjerki zahtjeva i ankete-ali ne znam kako? (((
Ako ste zainteresirane-pisite mne na e-mail-poslati cu vama sve sto treba,nakon toga samo trebate angazirati prjevoditelja na sat-dva,popuniti papire,prjevesti,apostila,ovjerenje u konzulatu-i NEKA VAM SA SRECOM!

----------


## m&h

:Sad:  Uh! Ne bih da te obeshrabrujem, ali mislim da je u zemljici Srbiji međunarodno usvojenje još malo komplikovanija "rabota" nego inače, u zemljama okruženja... Ili je svakom njegova muka najteža... Ali do sada nisam čula da je ijedan par u Srbiji uspeo da usvoji dete iz neke druge zemlje...A tu su podugačke liste usvojitelja koje se nalaze u nečemu što se zove "zajednički registar", a nalazi se pri Ministarstvu za rad i socijalnu politiku. "Naši" usvojitelji ne mogu sami nazivati CzSR-e i raspitivati se o deci sa čistim papirima, štaviše to im je (mada nigde napismeno) zabranjeno - već čekaju da "neko" tamo negde, u Ministarstvu, izvuče njihovo ime "iz bubnja" i dostavi ga kao podobno za odgovarajuće dete - čije se generalije takođe prethodno dostavljaju Ministarstvu... Isto to zabranjeno je i hraniteljima (udomiteljima), lično sam dobila "preko nosa" i pretnju oduzimanjem licence kad sam, naivno, nazvala drugi Centar raspitujući se o jednoj bebi, za koju taj Centar u datom trenutku nije imao pogodnog hranitelja.. Obrade papira, pokretanje postupaka za lišavanje roditeljskog prava...sve to je bolno sporo i neefikasno... Na TV-u čuh skoro podatak da u zajedničkom registru ima 60-tak parova, rekla bih da to ni približno nije tačno i da ih je mnogo više.. :Sad:  Kad sam počinjala obuku za hranitelja toliko ih je na spisku imao samo naš CzSR.. 
Vezano za međunarodno usvajanje nailazila sam samo na pojedinačna pitanja i pokušaje - ali bez nekog opipljivog rezultata.. Koliko znam Konzulat Rusije nije baš preterano zainteresovan za saradnju i iako je bilo parova koji su im se obraćali - odgovora (bilo kakvog) na to obraćanje nije bilo..čak ni informacija...Možda ne bi bilo loše da popričaš i sa nekim iz CzSR (u koga imaš poverenja) da li je uopšte moguće od njih dobiti obradu za međunarodno usvajanje, jer bez tog papira ne možeš ništa započeti..

----------


## m&h

Na ovu temu još jedan koristan link, moskovski advokat koji se bavi usvajanje, možda nekom bude potrebno. Jako ljubazno i brzo  odgovara.

http://zharov.info/

----------


## m&h

> Svima puno srece!Mi cemo pocati s posvojenjem ovoj ili pocetkom sleducej godine.Pisati cu o svakom koraku koj cemo napraviti.
> Htela sam i dobaviti za vas primjerki zahtjeva i ankete-ali ne znam kako? (((
> Ako ste zainteresirane-pisite mne na e-mail-poslati cu vama sve sto treba,nakon toga samo trebate angazirati prjevoditelja na sat-dva,popuniti papire,prjevesti,apostila,ovjerenje u konzulatu-i NEKA VAM SA SRECOM!


Želim ti puno, puno sreće i da sve završite najbrže moguće! Možda možeš skenirati dokumenta blanko (nepopunjena) pa slati na mejl onima kojima trebaju - a oni da onda štampaju sebi po potrebi? Ili moraju baš biti orginalna?
Imam za tebe par jako konkretnih pitanja:
- Koliko je Ханты-Мансийский автономный округ - Югра udaljen od Moskve i kakav je međusobni saobraćaj, predpostavljam da mora avionom?
- Da li imaš nekih informacija o usvajanju kod njih, da li oni prihvataju međunarodna usvajanja bez većih problema?
- Postoji li ikakva šansa da se usvoji konkretno dete (deca, sestre 4 i 5 godina) i da li je uopšte pametno da se to bilo gde u papirima navede kao opcija?

----------


## DiamonD

Ali do sada nisam čula da je ijedan par u Srbiji uspeo da usvoji dete iz neke druge zemlje...
 Ne zanm-kako je u Srbiji, ali mislim puno od nih se odustaju zato sto nema informaciji o tom medunarodnom posvajanju!Ljudi ne zanju s cego i kako pocati...


Vezano za međunarodno usvajanje nailazila sam samo na pojedinačna pitanja i pokušaje - ali bez nekog opipljivog rezultata.. 
Ali ja mislim-nema o cemu u vezi medunarodonog posvajanja raspravljati u CZSS.Sve sto treba od nih-mislenje o podobnosti i papir o vasih uvijetima zivota.Moze ne treba nima ni reci da hoces posvojiti u Rusiji!Znas-kad moras izbjeci bjurokraciju-treba njiu izbeci-i tu i tamo.

Koliko znam Konzulat Rusije nije baš preterano zainteresovan za saradnju i iako je bilo parova koji su im se obraćali - odgovora (bilo kakvog) na to obraćanje nije bilo..čak ni informacija...Možda ne bi bilo loše da popričaš i sa nekim iz CzSR (u koga imaš poverenja) da li je uopšte moguće od njih dobiti obradu za međunarodno usvajanje, jer bez tog papira ne možeš ništa započeti.
Moze i u Konzulatu Rusiji one nemaju pojima o proceu posvajanja-nije to uobicno a Hrvatsku ili Srbiju.I s nima nema nisto za pricati-sto treba-nazvati,kad vama gotovi svi papiri i dogovoriti s konzulom kad mi mogli doci i ovjeriti podpis na prjevodama za Rusiju.I ne treba njima nati u vezi cega su papire.Samo dogovorite preka telefona i to je posao jednog dana.Ne mogu one vama otkazati u ovjerenje!
A koji to papir-obrada za M-no posvajanje?Mislenje?

----------


## DiamonD

> Na ovu temu još jedan koristan link, moskovski advokat koji se bavi usvajanje, možda nekom bude potrebno. Jako ljubazno i brzo  odgovara.
> 
> http://zharov.info/


Toga znam-on najdulje radi u vezi s medunarodnim posvajanjem,a i nijskupliji je! ))) Ima ih puno jos-skoro svaka advokatska kontora bavi i tim.Ako hocete posvojiti u regionah, a ne u Moskve-tamo cete i traziti.

----------


## DiamonD

[QUOTE=m&h;1791765]Želim ti puno, puno sreće i da sve završite najbrže moguće! Možda možeš skenirati dokumenta blanko (nepopunjena) pa slati na mejl onima kojima trebaju - a oni da onda štampaju sebi po potrebi? Ili moraju baš biti orginalna?

NE treba-imam ja svi nepopunjeni papire-ako ste zainteresirane-evo moj email*rare_diamond@rambler.ru*-sv cu vama poslati i oznaciti loji je koji.
Imam za tebe par jako konkretnih pitanja:
To najvise volim-konkretnepitanja-to znaci da stvarno mogu pomoci!

hanti-mansijski region udaljen priblizno 2500-3000 km od Moskve,prilicno je daleko!A ne za srecu!Znam i Ruske mame koji putovali kroz cjelu Rusiju za svjim bebom!Sigurno iz Moskve ima avione.Ne znam jeli one rade s M-nima posvojitelima-treba zvati i pitati.Predpostavljam,sto pronasli ste bebu tamo?! Samo da ne budete tuzne i razocarane poslje-mislim nije treba pocati s trazenjem bebe nego s papirima,to ce trajati dugo,bebu moze uzeti u to vrijeme netko drugij((( Ali tamo tako puno djece-VAS maliji andel  ili DVA ce vas sigurno docekati! I to je puno pametno da nevedete u papirima sto ste spremni posvojiti 2 djece,ako hocete samo cure-tako i pisite, a dobu odredujte-samo ne bi pisala tako 4 i 5 godina-nego samo 2 seke u dobe od 6 mjeseci (naprimer) do 5 godina.Biti ce ih puno vise za izbor za vas!
Evo i e-mailove i telefone.

Regionalni operater Hanti-MAnsijskog avtonomnog okruga-Jugra
628006, Hanti-Mansijskiji AO-Jugra, HAnti-MAnsijsk, ul.Mira, 14 а. 
Tel: (3467) 32-93-08
http://www.adnhmao.ru, http://www.pdugra.ru
E-mail: socprotect@admhmao.ru

Nemcinova Jelena Vladimirovna ,direktor
tel: 8 (3467)32-93-02
e-mail: NemchinovaEV@admhmao.ru

Konzultant regionalnog banka podatka
tel: 8 (3467) 32-93-30 
e-mail: UrbanIV@admhmao.ru

Specialist-expert u veze posvajanja
tel: 8 (3467) 32-93-30 
e-mail: HolyavinaOA@admhmao.ru

----------


## Aradija

M&h,
nisam ni ja cula za medjunarodno usvajanje u Srbiji, no neko uvek mora biti prvi  :Wink:  Ja ne nameravam jos time da se bavim, prvo da vidim kako cu proci i da li cu uspeti ovde, cituckam pomalo nesto... ali nije mi jos to aktuelno. 

Sto se procesa usvajanja u Srbiji tice, s tim sam u toku, mada se uvek moze cuti nesto novo. Tako da hvala za tu informaciju o tvom iskustvu sa zvanjem centara. Ja znam da se kod nas ne zovu, ali sam razmisljala mozda ako vidim da me ne zovu uopste mesecima da im pustim neki faks kako se to nekad cinilo... Ali kad vidim kako si ti prosla, iako je u pitanju hraniteljstvo, pretpostavljam da ne bi blagonaklono gledali ni na javljanje usvojitelja te cu tu ideju da napustim sasvim. Sto se tice tog bubnja, to nije bas sasvim na srecu, tj mi mozemo nasim zahtevima ipak da uticemo da budemo "izvuceni". Naime sve je kompjuterizovano i ono sto mi kazemo kao zahtev unosi se u taj sistem. Kad se pojavi neko dete takvih i takvih karakteristika onda u tom cszr unose te podatke i izlaze oni parovi koji su takve zahteve dali. E sad ono sto je tu logicno pa smatram da mozemo da uticemo - sto su siri nasi zahtevi to cemo cesce izlaziti na tim spiskovima tj cesce ce nas pozivati na razgovore. Npr ako neko navede dete do dve godine to je mala grupa dece, ako je granica godina pet to je znatno veca, ako trazi devojcicu manja grupa ako mu je svejedno kog je pola dete to je veca, ako mu je bitna nacija ili vera opet manja grupa ako stavi nebitno veca grupa i tome slicno...

----------


## m&h

*Aradija* sviđa mi se tvoj optimizam i verujem da pravilno razmišljaš o svemu. Sistem određivanja parova mi nije baš najjasniji s obzirom da se u registar "slivaju" podaci iz cele zemlje verujem da ima mnogo više (od 5) onih parova koji odgovaraju za neko određeno dete.. Ko i kako napravi selekciju, preseče i smanji brojku mogu samo da nagađam... Možeš da zoveš i da se raspituješ jedino kod pravnika u Ministarstvu i on jeste fin i ljubazan, ali neke posebne informacije osim da li je vaša obrada stigla i ubačena u sistem, teško da ćeš dobiti.
Btw, ja sam "po nosu" dobila u trenutku kad je centar koji je hteo mene za hraniteljicu bebe zvao moj centar i tražio im kopiju mojih papira i licence da formiraju predmet..

----------


## Aradija

Hvala M&h jos jednom  :Smile:  Kako sam ja citala ne mora da bude bas pet parova koje pozivaju, moze i sest, deset... koliko god da pozovu, svakako ostaje da su negde morali da preseku a onda moze da bude to pitanje kako je taj par iznad pozvan a ovaj ispod nije, koja je razlika... A i sama odluka izmedju pozvanih parova, to je opet prepusteno nekoj licnoj proceni. Svakako je taj sistem daleko od savrsenog. No ja gledam da se ne opterecujem toliko stvarima na koje ne mogu da uticem...

----------


## m&h

> Ali do sada nisam čula da je ijedan par u Srbiji uspeo da usvoji dete iz neke druge zemlje...
>  Ne zanm-kako je u Srbiji, ali mislim puno od nih se odustaju zato sto nema informaciji o tom medunarodnom posvajanju!Ljudi ne zanju s cego i kako pocati...
> 
> 
> Vezano za međunarodno usvajanje nailazila sam samo na pojedinačna pitanja i pokušaje - ali bez nekog opipljivog rezultata.. 
> Ali ja mislim-nema o cemu u vezi medunarodonog posvajanja raspravljati u CZSS.Sve sto treba od nih-mislenje o podobnosti i papir o vasih uvijetima zivota.Moze ne treba nima ni reci da hoces posvojiti u Rusiji!Znas-kad moras izbjeci bjurokraciju-treba njiu izbeci-i tu i tamo.
> 
> Koliko znam Konzulat Rusije nije baš preterano zainteresovan za saradnju i iako je bilo parova koji su im se obraćali - odgovora (bilo kakvog) na to obraćanje nije bilo..čak ni informacija...Možda ne bi bilo loše da popričaš i sa nekim iz CzSR (u koga imaš poverenja) da li je uopšte moguće od njih dobiti obradu za međunarodno usvajanje, jer bez tog papira ne možeš ništa započeti.
> Moze i u Konzulatu Rusiji one nemaju pojima o proceu posvajanja-nije to uobicno a Hrvatsku ili Srbiju.I s nima nema nisto za pricati-sto treba-nazvati,kad vama gotovi svi papiri i dogovoriti s konzulom kad mi mogli doci i ovjeriti podpis na prjevodama za Rusiju.I ne treba njima nati u vezi cega su papire.Samo dogovorite preka telefona i to je posao jednog dana.Ne mogu one vama otkazati u ovjerenje!
> A koji to papir-obrada za M-no posvajanje?Mislenje?


Pa da, mišljenje, obrada, kakogod.. Bojim se da ako se pomene međunarodno usvajanje to ne izazove revolt kod njih u CzSR pa da prave probleme. To je prvo problem, drugi problem mogli bi imati parovo koji već imaju decu jer njih sigurno neće uzeti u obradu (dobiti dete na usvajanje kod nas u Srbiji a da imaš biološko je SF), a bez mišljenja centra ne možeš se obratiti regionalnom operateru u Rusiji, zar ne?

----------


## m&h

> *Postupak za posvajanje djece iz Ruske Federacije(za stranih državljana, osobe bez državljanstva)*
> ...6.-Misljenje o podobnosti za posvojenje CZSS u RH i 
> -istrazivanje o uvjetima zivota od CZSS u RH(*treba napisati sve- osobni podatke,koko ste u braku,sto radite,koko djece imate,imaju li one svoju sobu,
> tko jos zive s vama ,kako je stanje zgrade gdje imate stan,kakvo je stanje stana,tko je vlasnik, koliko m.kv. imate,koliko spavacih soba, imate li mjesto
>  za djeciji krevetic,mjesto za ucenje i igranje, kakva je psiholoska situacija u obitelji, kako odgajate vlastitu djecu,jeli stan ureden,cist bas sve*).
> I nekoliko slika vasoj obitelji 
> 7.obveza CZSS  u RH koje obavlja nadzor nad uvjetima života i odgoja usvojenog dijeteta i izvješće o životnim uvjetima i odgoj djeteta 
> u obitelji usvojitelja...


Evo, konkretno sam mislila na ova dva papira...Usvojitelji bolje znaju kako izgleda konačno rešenje koji oni dobijaju, ja znam samo kako izgleda licenca za hranitelje (udomitelji ili _приемная семья_), ali ne verujem da tamo piše sve što je boldovano. Znači da neko u CzSR treba da ima volje da to zvanično ovako otkuca i sve ovo napiše... Isto važi i za papir br.7.

----------


## m&h

Videla i ja posle da je to negde u Sibiru, par sati leta avionom od Moskve...Shvatam da se počinje od papira - a ne od dece, ali do papira moraju mnoge kockice (i finansijske) biti posložene, tako da ... pa, ostaje mi da verujem u čuda  :Smile:  ... Isto tako niti videopasaport, niti sam sajt http://pdugra.ru/pdu/trusteeship/mother.htm verovatno ne obuhvataju svu dečicu tog regiona/okruga. U svakom slučaju hvala za detaljne informacije.

----------


## DiamonD

Pronasla sam ,sto od 2002.godine NEMA VISE ODREDENOJ VISOJ GRANICE U GODINAMA ZA POSVOJITELJE!!!To znaci da i nakon 45. godina mozete posvojiti bebu!Trebati biti punoljetnja osoba i razlika s djetetom ne moze biti manje od 15. godina.Samo da ne bude pretjerano-naprjimer,imate 60. godina,nemate iskustva s djecom, a hocete bebu do godine starosti-mogli bi vas zahtjev i odbiti.

----------


## renee

Ciao Ana 
Kako i mene zanima usvajanje djeteta iz Rusije molila bi te ako mi mozes dati broj od odvjetnika iz Rusije kojeg si ti koristila. Puno ti hvala, javit cu ti kako se bude odvijalo. 
pozdrav 
Rene

----------


## sati

Rene,
mene također zanima posvojenje iz Rusije, još malo sam dala vremena za postupak u Hrvatskoj, ako ne uspije krećem tvojim stopama.
 :Wink:

----------


## DiamonD

Dobar dan Renee i Sati! Ne znam tko je pomagao Ane.ali znam advokata koji je strucnjak u posvajanju-evo telefon i e-mail Zarov Anton
tel. 00-7-495-227-01-21  Moskva Rusija
e-mail azh7@mail.ru
web-site www.zarov.info

----------


## DiamonD

Jos jedan e-mail od Zarova anton.zharov@gmail.com

----------


## renee

Bok 
Ja sam nova i zanima me posvajanje dijeteta i Rusije, molim Vas ako netko ima broj od tog advokata, mozete li mi dati broj. Puno hvala na pomoci. 
Renee

----------


## renee

Drago mi je Sati i toplo se nadam da ces upravo biti ti ta koja ce usreciti jednu malu hrvatsku bebu. Stvarno ti zelim puno srece. Renee

----------


## renee

Diamond 
Puno ti hvala, kontaktirat cu Zarova i javiti kako ide. Da li si ti mozda ga vec kontaktirala i sto mislis je li to ozbiljno
Hvala Diamond i sorry sto te pitam toliko puno. Renee

----------


## sati

> Drago mi je Sati i toplo se nadam da ces upravo biti ti ta koja ce usreciti jednu malu hrvatsku bebu. Stvarno ti zelim puno srece. Renee



Hvala Renee na prekrasnim željama, da se ispune što prije  :Wink: .

Želim ti svu sreću sa posvojenjem iz Rusije. Javi kako napreduješ  :Yes:

----------


## renee

> Dobar dan Renee i Sati! Ne znam tko je pomagao Ane.ali znam advokata koji je strucnjak u posvajanju-evo telefon i e-mail Zarov Anton
> tel. 00-7-495-227-01-21  Moskva Rusija
> e-mail azh7@mail.ru
> web-site www.zarov.info


Dobar Dan DiamonD,

Kontaktirala sam advokata Zarov Anton, ali se covijek cudi oko mog upta.
Kaze da nema bas nikakve veze sa posvojenjima u Rusiji.
Svakako bih bila zahvalna da mi netko preporuci neki novi kontakt ljudi koji imaju iskustva za sve pokrenuti.
Unaprijed zahvaljujem

R & S

----------


## renee

ovu stranicu je zarov preporucio http://www.usynovite.ru/internationa...eign_agencies/
renee

----------


## renee

> Nemam ništa skrivati, od tada kad sam jo prvi put vidjela pa do trena da je išla s nama trajalo je tačno 2 meseca. Sve skupa (dokumenti, prevodi, 3x put, odvjetnik...) došlo nas je 22.000 Eura.


Ana, please mi mozes dati broj od advokata u Rusiji kojeg si ti koristila. 
Puno hvala 
Renee

----------


## m&h

> Dobar Dan DiamonD,
> 
> Kontaktirala sam advokata Zarov Anton, ali se covijek cudi oko mog upta.
> Kaze da nema bas nikakve veze sa posvojenjima u Rusiji.
> Svakako bih bila zahvalna da mi netko preporuci neki novi kontakt ljudi koji imaju iskustva za sve pokrenuti.
> Unaprijed zahvaljujem
> 
> R & S


 Izvinite što se mešam u prepisku, ali jeste li sigurni da ste kontaktirali ovog advokata? Sajt:

http://zharov.info/

Ovde jasno piše da se bavi pitanjima usvajanja i savetovanjem oko usvajanja, štaviše da su mu porodično pravo i pitanja usvajanja najdraže teme..

Spisak agencija na stranici koja je preporučena ne znači mnogo, osim ako ne živite u nekoj od navedenih zemalja, sa tog spiska.

Ovde, na samom sajtu možete postaviti pitanja advokatu, na postojećem obrascu (mislim da može i na engleskom ili nađite nekog da vam sroči na ruskom)  - odgovor stiže relativno brzo.

http://zharov.info/feedback

Tema pitanja je "Усыновление и опека" ili kako već tamo stoji, da bi znali u koju kategoriju da svrstaju vaš mejl.

----------


## m&h

> ovu stranicu je zarov preporucio http://www.usynovite.ru/internationa...eign_agencies/
> renee


Na ovoj stranici, nažalost, nema naših zemalja - tako da je put do usvojenja verovatno komplikovaniji...

Evo kako izgleda odgovor g-dina Žarova Antona Alekseeviča na pitanje da li je moguće usvojiti iz Rusije, prepiska je iz septembra prošle godine, citiram:

"Да, вы можете быть усыновителями детей из России. Процедура на территории России по сравнению с другими странами Европы - проста. Вам нужно будет найти ребенка (в специальной организации), познакомиться с ним, решиться на усыновление, затем обратиться в суд для рассмотрения вопроса об усыновлении. Вам потребуется несколько раз (минимум два) приезжать в Россию и пребывать в ней некоторое время (неделю или больше, в случае суда - как минимум 10 дней) для прохождения формальностей и знакомства с ребенком."

----------


## renee

Postovani M&H,

Dali mi mozete poslati kontakt detalje od Žarova Antona Alekseeviča.
Htjela bih krenuti u postupak pa bih ga voljela kontaktirati.

Zahvaljujem.

R.





> Na ovoj stranici, nažalost, nema naših zemalja - tako da je put do usvojenja verovatno komplikovaniji...
> 
> Evo kako izgleda odgovor g-dina Žarova Antona Alekseeviča na pitanje da li je moguće usvojiti iz Rusije, prepiska je iz septembra prošle godine, citiram:
> 
> "Да, вы можете быть усыновителями детей из России. Процедура на территории России по сравнению с другими странами Европы - проста. Вам нужно будет найти ребенка (в специальной организации), познакомиться с ним, решиться на усыновление, затем обратиться в суд для рассмотрения вопроса об усыновлении. Вам потребуется несколько раз (минимум два) приезжать в Россию и пребывать в ней некоторое время (неделю или больше, в случае суда - как минимум 10 дней) для прохождения формальностей и знакомства с ребенком."

----------


## m&h

> Na ovoj stranici, nažalost, nema naših zemalja - tako da je put do usvojenja verovatno komplikovaniji...
> 
> Evo kako izgleda odgovor g-dina Žarova Antona Alekseeviča na pitanje da li je moguće usvojiti iz Rusije, prepiska je iz septembra prošle godine, citiram:
> 
> "Да, вы можете быть усыновителями детей из России. Процедура на территории России по сравнению с другими странами Европы - проста. Вам нужно будет найти ребенка (в специальной организации), познакомиться с ним, решиться на усыновление, затем обратиться в суд для рассмотрения вопроса об усыновлении. Вам потребуется несколько раз (минимум два) приезжать в Россию и пребывать в ней некоторое время (неделю или больше, в случае суда - как минимум 10 дней) для прохождения формальностей и знакомства с ребенком."





> Postovani M&H,
> 
> Dali mi mozete poslati kontakt detalje od Žarova Antona Alekseeviča.
> Htjela bih krenuti u postupak pa bih ga voljela kontaktirati.
> 
> Zahvaljujem.
> 
> R.


Sve potrebne kontakte imate na sajtu pomenutog advokata, a da ponovim, pitanja možete da postavite u odgovarajućoj formi OVDE: 

http://zharov.info/feedback

Dobićete odgovor na mejl koji navedete kao svoj u pristojno kratkom roku.

Na sajtu imate i broj telefona (ne znam izlazni za Hrvatsku, pozivni za Rusiju i za Moskvu), mada, to je isti onaj broj koji vam je već dala DiamonD, tako da mi i dalje nije jasno, ako ste kontaktirali sa advokatom telefonom - kako je mogao da vam kaže da se ne bavi usvajanjima...

Od kontakata ja imam još samo mejl adrese: _anton@zharov.info_ i _azh7@mail.ru_ .
Mislim da su i Ana i DiamonD u svojim postovima navele koja dokumenta su vam potrebna za proces usvajanja i kako treba da budu prevedena i overena - pa možda nije loše da se, za početak, pozabavite papirologijom, kao najzahtevnijim delom. Verujem da ćete, u međuvremenu, uspostaviti i kontakt sa potrebnim zastupnikom. Želim vam puno uspeha i da sam proces što kraće traje.

----------


## noe

dobar dan,ja se zovem Dafne,imam muža i sina Nou od 10 godina.Željeli bi usvojiti malu žensku bebu iz Rusije.ja imam 46 god.htjela bi rado sa vama stupiti u kontakt ako je moguće,zahvaljujem i pozdravljam

----------


## noe

> Nemam ništa skrivati, od tada kad sam jo prvi put vidjela pa do trena da je išla s nama trajalo je tačno 2 meseca. Sve skupa (dokumenti, prevodi, 3x put, odvjetnik...) došlo nas je 22.000 Eura.


Dali znate dali to vrijedi i zaHrvatsku.Možete li mi dati braj advokata s koijm ste kontaktirali? Hvala

----------


## chokoladica42

Noe, ne treba ti advokat.

----------


## chokoladica42

Ja sam kontaktirala sa operaterima preko jednog od sajtova koji je ovde ostavljen, i ono sto mi je napisano je vrlo ohrabrujuce. Ako radis direktno sa drzavom, advokat nije potreban, sve sa njima moze da se zavrsi.
Guzva mi je malo na poslu, ali cu u toku dana napisati sa kim sam kontaktirala i sta je receno.
Pozdrav.

----------


## majalina

> Ja sam kontaktirala sa operaterima preko jednog od sajtova koji je ovde ostavljen, i ono sto mi je napisano je vrlo ohrabrujuce. Ako radis direktno sa drzavom, advokat nije potreban, sve sa njima moze da se zavrsi.
> Guzva mi je malo na poslu, ali cu u toku dana napisati sa kim sam kontaktirala i sta je receno.
> Pozdrav.


molim vas da li mi možete pomoći, intenzivno razmišlajmo o posvojenju iz Rusije s obzirom da ovdje kod nas u HR sve je komplicirano i kako vrijeme prolazi- 3 god.- mislim da sve manje nade ima da će mi se nešto lijepo desiti s obzirom i na god. (40.g.) 
ne znam od kuda uopće početi, kome se javiti, kako to funkcionira i na kraju koliko to sve košta (mislim sveukupno-papiri, odlazak itd.)

----------


## Beti3

Evo jedan članak o tome, neki dan u Novom listu
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Svije...ma-gay-brakova

----------


## Rozi5

Chokoladica , možete li ostaviti svoj email ?
Zanima me , kako to ide bez odvjetnika ?
Čini se , da je to najveća stavka !

----------


## BarbaraP

Dali je istina da se iz rusije vise ne moze posvojiti ako nisi u braku tj ako sam sama i neudana

----------


## BarbaraP

Forum ovdje nije bas na zivotu ali svejedno cu dodati ... Ako nekog bude kasnije zanimalo ... Dakle , meni su rekli da, po nekom novom zakonu , posvojenje za samce iz Rusije nije moguce . To sam dobila od neke ruske odvjetnice tj bracnog para .

----------


## renee

Bok cure 
ovaj forum je daleko zastario ili su svi odustali, jer se nista ne dogadja 
10 zemalja koje su najlakse za usvojiti:
1. India 
2. Filipini 
3. Kina 
4 Ukrajina- ali ne za hrvate jer nemaju agenciju, a treba agencija 
5. Haiti 
6 Kazakhstan 
7. Ethiopia 
8. South Korea 
9. Uganda 
10. Thailand

----------


## renee

Da li je uopce netko usvojio preko ovih informacija koje se krecu u Roda forumu?

----------


## alati

pozdrav,

nadam se da ce mi netko pomoci.Zanime me da li netko zna provjerenu agenciju za posvajanje mlade 2 curice iz zemalja europe.hvala puno

----------


## lostintranslation

Zasto nitko ne pise na ovoj stranici i mene zanima posvojenje, jel negdje drugo aktivnije pisanje?

----------


## alati

molim te lostintranslation javi i meni

----------

